# breakaway collars



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

What exactly is a true break away collar and where can I get them? I thought what I had were breakaway collars for my goats but turns out they aren't. I am leaving the girls collarless, but there are times when I need, or would like, to have a collar on them, such as when they are out with us and I need to grab one, or have their id on it in case one wanders off and so a neighbor would know who to return her too. (chance of one wandering off is about nil, but you never know). Any info, pics, etc would help

Thanks, and I appreciate your help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The plastic chain ones are the true break away collars. I think you can get them from Jeffers and places like that.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.caprinesupply.com/products/goat-management/plastic-chain-collars.html

The plastic chains have one link that is a breakaway/connector, it opens.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep in mind these can still cause accidents....we have had babies get their leg caught in moms collar...or another her horn caught in a sisters collar ...we finally just removed them all together...we also found them on the ground a lot lol...Some find the cheap dog collar the clip together work good as well as any good tug breaks the clip....


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I use the WalMart adjustable dog collars with the plastic clip -- and echo Cathy's observation that in a pinch, that plastic clip will break, releasing the collar. I like the adjustable ones 'cause I can start them on a kid and actually use the same one most of their lives (at least on the does)....economical.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I have the plastic chain collars on my goats; the collars don't really work as well as I thought they would. The goats are often times slipping them off somewhere - I can't even keep one on my polled buck. The latch gets caught in the fence when the goats rub on it, so they end up leaving the collar behind, hanging on the fence. The chain links themselves are very flexible and won't break easily, what gives is the latching mechanism which stretches and unloops the chain. At this point half my goats have collars on still the other half does not. But, I do know the collar will come off if the goat gets stuck, so in that way they are a success.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your help - good suggestions.


----------

